# Meryl Streep to star as Julia Child



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Meryl Streep was steeped in Julia Child for 'Julia' role - USATODAY.com

I can't wait to see that! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

A great Actress, in the role of a Great Chef, could not have been casted better!


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Anybody know if she is actually playing Julia Child or sort of a "Harvey" interacting with the "narrator" of the story? I haven't read the book but used to check out the blog occasionally. 

For what its worth, Joan Cusak, would have been my firs choice. 

--Al


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I was a little iffy about it at first, but after seeing a commercial for it, I am looking forward to it! Joan Cusack might have been good looks wise, but Meryl seems to make it fun! Can't wait..


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I read the book and enjoyed it; I don't know how I feel about it as a film. Kind of weird. Watching the trailer makes me want to wash my hands..


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

im a sucker for chick flicks, this one looks pretty good though:

YouTube - JULIE & JULIA trailer


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I keep forgetting how well Meryl can infuse herself into a role. Never read the book, but the premise is good. am looking forward to this movie.


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 19, 2007)

looks decent

YouTube - Julie & Julia - Official Trailer


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thank you for posting the link to the trailer!! I can't wait to see it. Meryl Streep isn't _playing_ Julia as much as she's _channeling_ her. Not at all over the top, IMHO.


----------

